# Ritalin and Effexor combination?



## Alchje (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello.

I'm on 150 mg Effexor / day. Doing great, i love the energie it gives. :clapBut i think my concentration can me made even better. 

So I'm thinking about trying to combine Effexor with Ritalin. Does anyone have experience with this combination?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd definately want to monitor for cardiovascular changes if you try this combination, as it would very likely have additive cardio-side effects such as increased blood pressure, heart rate, etc.


----------



## Alchje (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok thanks for information. I might add 20 mg propranolol to the regime than.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'd imagine your pupils would become quite massive and it'd be difficult to see or perform many tasks while taking both meds at the same time, so adding the propranolol isn't a bad idea. I need a beta blocker to help decrease the size of my pupils/pressure in my eyes when taking a stimulant ADHD med just by itself.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I did this awhile back you don't even really notice your on ritilin it may not even work together just be cautious combining adderall/ritilin with effexor it is like adrenaline overload for your body it may cause varicose vein's and crap. most combination are not a safe idea one drug at a time should be sufficient.generally i thought effexor plus a stimulant was way too stimulating.Effexor totally kills the crash on all 3 stim's but it hard too tell if there a synergy and it can cause tic's so watch out for that.


----------



## Alchje (Jun 2, 2011)

So you had almost no crash while on effexor?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

None otherwise just some aggression but that normal for a stim.The effexor neuralizes any depression that the stim could cause and the effexor effect on adrenaline takes over when you come down. Watch your blood pressure on it. Effexor some heavyduty stuff.


----------

